# ,          6%

## kardinal178

,          6%             ,    ,         .              1         10000  ,   3000 ,    30          .    3000  ?            .    .

----------


## .

> 1         10000


     .     ,   .     13%

----------


## kardinal178

> .     ,   .     13%


      ?  ?

----------


## .

.      .     6%,    6%

----------

